# Banned - tłumaczenie



## BezierCurve

W jaki sposób przetłumaczylibyście określenie "banned" na język polski w odniesieniu do użytkownika forum internetowego?

Pozbawiony praw? Wyłączony? Wykluczony? A może zbanowany?


----------



## MoneyB

"Wykluczony" kojarzy sie z Unia Europejska i socjalizmem.  Zdecydowanie "zbanowany" w jezyku nieformalnym, a jesli chcialbym uzyc bardziej polskiego slowa to... nie wiem, nic mi nie przychodzi do glowy. "Pozbawiony praw" brzmi dobrze, ale jest troche dlugie. Jesli dlugosc wyrazenia nie nie bylaby problemem, to wybralbym chyba to wyrazenie.


----------



## dreamlike

Jak najbardziej "zbanowany", na pewno nie wybrałbym żadnej z innych opcji, które wymieniłeś. W odniesieniu do użytkownika forum brzmiałyby one co najmniej dziwnie. Rozważyłbym może jeszcze "wyrzucony z forum".


----------



## MoneyB

Tylko czekac, az "banowac" oficjalnie zagosci w polskich slownikach.


----------



## dreamlike

Prędko to raczej nie nastąpi, a w słownikach internetowego żargonu od dawna pewno się już znajduje.


----------



## MoneyB

No ja to jednak slang bymn pominal w dyskusji o "normalnej", standardowej odmianie jezyka. A czy predko, czy nie. To relatywne. Zalezy tez od wielu czynnikow. Nie nam raczej osadzac, kiedy to nastapi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Od słowa „zbanowany” resztki włosów jeżą mi się na głowie, i przypomina sławetny slang „Polonusów” z Chicgo (stoi kara na kornerze). 
Język polski jest wystarczająco bogaty w wyrazy, które można tu użyć. Najpierw jednak należy się zdecydować, czy chodzi o wykluczenie uczestnika forum z udziału (zakaz pisania nowych wypowiedzi), czy też o usunięcie wypowiedzi uznanej za łamiącą zasady forum.
Tak więc:
Banned post:              usunięta wypowiedź
Bannet participant:     wykluczony uczestnik
Nie zaśmiecajmy języka polskiego!


----------



## dreamlike

Z Polonusami z Chicago nic wspólnego nie mam, ich mowa mnie śmieszy, z reguły jestem przeciwny barbaryzacji języka i różnej maści makaronizmom, ale nie mam nic przeciwko "zbanowanemu" - jest to słowo, którego używa młodsza generacja, i jest to jedyne słowo, które wydaje mi się naturalne w tym kontekście.


----------



## MoneyB

Nic dziwnego. Nie ma żadnego innego słowa, które idealnie wpasowuje się w kontekst for internetowych.


----------



## LilianaB

Zgadzam się z innymi którzy mówia źe to bardzo źle brzmi. Są różne gusty.


----------



## MoneyB

Z innymi? Jak na razie tylko jedna osoba stwierdziła, że to źle brzmi.


----------



## LilianaB

I thought you did not like it either, MoneyB? What do they use on the more prestigious Polish fora? Some people said that they might lose their hair over that word -- this is how bad it sounds to some. In my opinion, there is a problem with this word -- especially that in some dialects present in Poland, "bana" means a train. In this case, the word sounds totally ambiguous and ridiculous. It also gives the impression of something being wrapped-up in something. The prefix -- "za", usually indicates that -- "zapakowany, zabandażowany."


----------



## MoneyB

Where did I ever write I didn't like the word "zbanowany"? On the contrary, I think a better word for Internet forums doesn't exist and therefore is a very good choice, especially in informal language. And since the context in question is very often connected with informal language, it might even be the best choice in most situations.Not some people but BenJamin only, Liliana. I can understand it's abhorrent for him. After all it's the younger generations that readily use the word."Bana" meaning train? It's the first time I've ever heard of it.You're wrong about the prefix, Liliana. It's not "za-", it's "z-". EDIT: I'm sorry for the lack of paragraphs. They mysteriously disappear after I submit my reply.


----------



## LilianaB

Post 9 seemed ironic to me -- that, any day, this word would even appear in the official dictionaries. It was probably meant literally, then. "Bana"  is used in some dialects: Silesian, Poznanian, and some others, perhaps as well. So, you are claiming that the _z _in "zbanowany" is not a result of the reduction of an -_a_- in the prefix _za_, but rather _z_ like _zblazowany_? Aren't these different realizations of the same prefix?


----------



## dreamlike

Those differing opinions stem from age differences - wordings such as "zbanować", "dostał bana", "został zbanowany" are widely used by the youth of today, and I didn't even give much thought to it before I read this thread. The rules of the Polish language doesn't apply here (I'm referring to Liliana's post #12) since it's a loan word, not even recognized by the dictionaries.

Rest assured that a younger person, especially one spending time glued to the computer screen would see nothing wrong "zbanować" or "zbanowany". A sign of times, one may say


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I personally cannot imagine any educated person over 30 to even pronounce it -- I might be wrong. What do think?
It sounds somewhat like a slur word, maybe because of its phonetic similarity to some really vulgar words, which I won't quote here. 




.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Z Polonusami z Chicago nic wspólnego nie mam, ich mowa mnie śmieszy, z reguły jestem przeciwny barbaryzacji języka i różnej maści makaronizmom, ale nie mam nic przeciwko "zbanowanemu" - jest to słowo, którego używa młodsza generacja, i jest to jedyne słowo, które wydaje mi się naturalne w tym kontekście.



Jakie obiekcje masz do moich propozycji, oprócz tego, że ktoś już kaleczy język polski?


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Jakie obiekcje masz do moich propozycji, oprócz tego, że ktoś już kaleczy język polski?


Skąd pomysł, że mam jakiekolwiek obiekcje? Cóż za oskarżycielski ton. "Wykluczony uczestnik" na pewno jest poprawne, ale najzwyczajniej w świecie nigdy bym tak nie powiedział (jak i zresztą wszyscy znajomi w moim wieku). Kaleczenie kaleczeniem, ale moją generację cechuję przede wszystkim wygodnictwo - więc gdy mówią "zbanowany" raczej nie towarzyszą im żadne rozterki językowe. A szkoda.



LilianaB said:


> Yes, I personally cannot imagine any educated person over 30 to even pronounce it -- I might be wrong. What do think?


I can't, either. I think it would sound pretty odd coming from someone over 30


----------



## kknd

hmm… ciężko znaleźć dobry odpowiednik dla „zbanowany”, choć również uważam, że powinno się szukać dobrych odpowiedników wśród polskich wyrazów. oprócz „wykluczony” można spróbować próbować „wyrzucony” lub „wydalony” (ten wyraz może jednak niektórym źle się kojarzyć…) albo „wyłączony”; jeśli się komuś podoba, to może nawet i „relegowany”. zgodnie z angielskim źródłosłowem (ale już chyba nie internetowym kontekstem) warte rozważenia byłyby „wyklęty”, czy też „przeklęty”, a stąd może i „potępiony”, „napiętnowany” oraz znowu wedle woli: nawet „ekskomunikowany” (to pasowałoby nawet idealnie: łac. _communio_ to wspólnota!). może też warto skupić się nad _banish_, czyli „wygnaniu”, „wypędzeniu”? przyznam, że propozycja „wyproszony” zaskoczyła mnie podczas szukania chyba najbardziej i to chyba ją bym najgoręcej polecał – grzeczne a zarazem treściwe!


----------



## LilianaB

_Wygnany_ -- just like from the Paradise -- _wygnany z raju_. Otherwise, _wydalony_, _Pozbawiony praw użytkownika forum_. _Pozbawiony praw_.  (on a more humorous note, _skazany na wygnanie_).


----------



## Ben Jamin

MoneyB said:


> Nic dziwnego. Nie ma żadnego innego słowa, które idealnie wpasowuje się w kontekst for internetowych.



A to niby dlaczego? Co w kontekście internetowym sprawia, że nie można używać normalnych polskich słów?



kknd said:


> hmm… ciężko znaleźć dobry odpowiednik dla „zbanowany”, choć również uważam, że powinno się szukać dobrych odpowiedników wśród polskich wyrazów. oprócz „wykluczony” można spróbować próbować „wyrzucony” lub „wydalony” (ten wyraz może jednak niektórym źle się kojarzyć…) albo „wyłączony”; jeśli się komuś podoba, to może nawet i „relegowany”. zgodnie z angielskim źródłosłowem (ale już chyba nie internetowym kontekstem) warte rozważenia byłyby „wyklęty”, czy też „przeklęty”, a stąd może i „potępiony”, „napiętnowany” oraz znowu wedle woli: nawet „ekskomunikowany” (to pasowałoby nawet idealnie: łac. _communio_ to wspólnota!). może też warto skupić się nad _banish_, czyli „wygnaniu”, „wypędzeniu”? przyznam, że propozycja „wyproszony” zaskoczyła mnie podczas szukania chyba najbardziej i to chyba ją bym najgoręcej polecał – grzeczne a zarazem treściwe!



Dlaczego ten opór przeciwko słowu „wykluczony”? Wszystkie te inne słowa. Które wyliczasz pasują o wiele gorzej.



dreamlike said:


> Skąd pomysł, że mam jakiekolwiek obiekcje? Cóż za oskarżycielski ton. "Wykluczony uczestnik" na pewno jest poprawne, ale najzwyczajniej w świecie nigdy bym tak nie powiedział (jak i zresztą wszyscy znajomi w moim wieku). Kaleczenie kaleczeniem, ale moją generację cechuję przede wszystkim wygodnictwo - więc gdy mówią "zbanowany" raczej nie towarzyszą im żadne rozterki językowe. A szkoda.



Pozostawmy ten żargon środowiskom żyjącym własną kulturą językową.  Na forum języka polskiego powinniśmy mieć inny stosunek  do naszego języka. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że ten żargon zaginie, tak jak zaginął żargon ślusarzy (holajza co nie ryksztosuje). „A niechaj narodowie wżdy postronni znają, iż Polacy nie gęsi, iż swój język mają”


----------



## BezierCurve

Narodowie nie mieli i nie mają chyba żadnej wątpliwości co do tego, że posiadamy własny język, natomiast przejawia się tu chyba nasze własne niedowartościowanie i przypisywanie innym narodom upośledzenia na tym punkcie (jaka jest, na ten przykład, etymologia słowa "Niemiec"?).

Wydaje mi się, że przyzwyczajeni do wygodnictwa będziemy zwykle sięgać po łatwe rozwiązania. W internetowym świecie najłatwiejszym sposobem na przyswojenie terminologii opisującej coś relatywnie nowego (jak forum internetowe) jest "upolszczanie" słów wprost, stąd pewnie dosyć mocna pozycja "zbanowanego". Nie uważam, że należy z takim zjawiskiem walczyć na śmierć i życie, bo nadrzędną funkcją języka jest komunikacja i to jest często decydujące kryterium (o ile forma jest przyswajalna i wygodna w wymowie). Taka walka i tak skazana jest na przegraną, jak pokazują tysiące obcych słów przyswojonych przez lata i nieustanna ewolucja języka widoczna choćby w cytacie na końcu poprzedniego posta. O, właśnie: "posta" czy "postu"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> ...przypisywanie innym narodom upośledzenia na tym punkcie (jaka jest, na ten przykład, etymologia słowa "Niemiec"?).



Okazuje się, że “Niemiec” wcale niekoniecznie pochodzi od “niemy”. Są poszlaki, że pochodzi od nazwy germańskiego plemienia „Nemeti” (zapisane u starożytnych autorów). Węgierską wersję „Nemet” łatwiej też wywieść od „Nemet” niż od Niemiec.




BezierCurve said:


> Taka walka i tak skazana jest na przegraną, jak pokazują tysiące obcych słów przyswojonych przez lata i nieustanna ewolucja języka widoczna choćby w cytacie na końcu poprzedniego posta. O, właśnie: "posta" czy "postu"?




Losy holajzy i ryksztosowania wcale nie wskazują, że walka skazana jest na przegraną. Przeciwnie, uważam, że slang się z czasem wykrusza, a język pozostaje.

_Caeterum censeo_: Jestem przeciwny „zbanowaniu”.


----------

